# 204



## Osullivan (Jan 26, 2013)

What's ur thought on hunting coyotes with a 204 , just bought a CZ 527 varmint


----------



## muledhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Well my thoughts are...... that a .204 better be a frigging good cal. for yote hunting.....cause it's the only predator rifle that I have!!LOL


lol its my go to rifle as well... although i do have a .243....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The .204 Ruger is a great round *IF *you use the proper bullet. Do not use 32gr bullets and expect good results if you hit bone they are built with to light of a jacket. Use factory 40gr bullets, unless you reload then you can buy Sierra 39gr. or Berger 35gr. You'll also find that the 204 is VERY accurate.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on what don stated, I like the 204 !


----------

